# SAP front bumper



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I ordered the sap bumper about 2 weeks ago and it just came in yesterday. Well I thought it was a whole bumper, but its not..... Its just bottom piece that makes it the sap. I was just wondering if this is normal, I thought it was a new bumper but is it just a piece? 

Thanks.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*1 More thing*

I also bought the sap grills, should i color match the surrounds or leave the like they are?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, the SAP kit is put on by the use of double-sided tape onto the original bumper.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Thanks,*

Thats what i thought but i also want to know if you think i should paint the grill surrounds?


----------



## BRAZEN06GTO (Jun 2, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the SAP kit is put on by the use of double-sided tape onto the original bumper.


+1...here's some pics of mine...http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/BRAZEN06GTO/?start=all:)


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*So*

So it is just a front piece that clips and tapes on.... And whats the opinon, paint the surrounds or leave them.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

if someone says paint them green, would you do it? Do what YOU like, its your car buddy...........:cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

BRAZEN06GTO said:


> +1...here's some pics of mine...http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/BRAZEN06GTO/?start=all:)


First pics I've seen of a Brazen Orange with the full SAP kit installed. Looks great, that rear bumper integrates well.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

SAP lower front is an addition to the bottom of the existing bumper. As for the grilles, I've got a set on my car and they are painted. Couldn't imagine putting them in without doing it. 

Another thing you can look into painting is the lower bar across the bottom of the lower intake grille. Really looks cool. That way, the lower grille looks like an insert into the bumper.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*It's the entire surround that attaches to the existing front facia. The only part that is actually replaced is the lower grille with it's clips.*


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> I also bought the sap grills, should i color match the surrounds or leave the like they are?


Color match the grills surrounds!!!! IMO..... I wish I had done mine at the start... It took me 6 mths to figure out what was wrong with the front of the car.:lol: 
on the bumper..... When you install it, add some screws under the grill to help hold the top of the " overlay " on.... Mine went back to the dealer 6 times for this. They finally replaced the whole thing and added the screws.... no problems in over a year now...


----------

